# [Astuce] comment bien imprimer une page man

## scout

Voilà c'est l'histoire de quelqu'un qui a mal aux yeux et qui souhaitait imprimer la page 'man maildropfilter' qui est avec le paquet maildrop. Alors plutôt que de fouiller il imprime la page man exportée au format html avec firefox et manque de bol des mots sont coupés à droite, et là il commence à chercher une méthode qui marche bien.

Comment imprimer une page man sans latex:

avec l'option -t de la commande man, qui utilise groff pour formater les pages et produire un fichier postscript 

```
man -t maildropfilter > fichier.ps
```

ou alors directement dans l'imprimante 

```
man -t maildropfilter | lpr
```

Comment imprimer une page man avec latex:

Le résultat est plutôt plus joli

on crées un dvi avec 'man2dvi'

```
man2dvi maildropfilter > fichier.dvi
```

on imprime ou visualise le fichier avec les outils du paquet tetex (par exemple)

ou alors en une seule fois, avec un gestionnaire d'impression qui sait gérer les dvi (comme par exemple cups)

```
man2dvi maildropfilter | lpr
```

Merci à tous pour vos réactions et vos tuyaux

----------

## Pachacamac

Ah oué sympa je vais tester.

Je ne faisai pas comme ça mais ma méthode ne produit pas un résultat génial.

Merci de ton astuce.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

super idée scout trés bonne astuce ! mais pourquoi ne fais tu pas un petit How-To avec çà ? (un tout petit ca serai simpas) je veuw dire par là que tu le met en How-TO en titre quoi.......non ?

----------

## scout

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> mais pourquoi ne fais tu pas un petit How-To avec çà ?

 

Bah ça m'a pris 5 minutes à trouver, donc j'estime que ça ne mérite pas d'être un Howto, c'est tout. il ne faut pas tout appeller howto, sinon on s'y perds

----------

## sireyessire

C'est pas faux s'il y a trop de Howto ça sera inutile, je trouve que Astuce c'est bien.

----------

## j_c_p

Un man:emerge (par exemple) ds la barre d'url de Konqueror/Nautilus fait aussi le job  :Smile: .

Ensuite, pour imprimer, pas de souci  :Wink: .

----------

## yuk159

Merci scout, je mets ça dans l'index c'est toujours intéressant.

----------

## scout

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Merci scout, je mets ça dans l'index c'est toujours intéressant.

 

Enorme, moi qui avait appelé ça astuce et pas howto justement parceque je croyais que ça ne méritais pas d'y être   :Smile: 

Merci yuk  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Ah, je connaissais pas cette méthode.

Perso, je fais :

```
man2dvi Ma_page_man > Ma_page_man.dvi
```

Et je me retrouve avec un beau fichier contenant ma page man qu'il ne reste plus qu'a imprimer  :Wink: 

----------

## scout

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Perso, je fais (...)

 

Tiens oui ça marche très bien, je le rajoute ! Les polices sont plutôt plus belles à mon goût

----------

## Sleeper

Et un 

```
man -t ls | lp 
```

 ca marche pas ?

----------

## scout

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> Et un 
> 
> ```
> man -t ls | lp 
> ```
> ...

 

si ça marche très bien dailleurs

 *man man wrote:*   

> -t     Emploie /usr/bin/groff -Tps -mandoc pour formater la page de manuel, la sortie se faisant sur stdout.  La sortie de /usr/bin/groff -Tps -mandoc peut nécessiter un passage par certains filtres avant de pouvoir être affichée ou imprimée.

 

bon ziou je remodifie ... comme quoi c'est intéressant toutes vos réactions, et merci sleeper

----------

## tlepo

Bonjour,

Il y a aussi:

 *Quote:*   

> groffer /usr/share/man/man1/cp.1.gz > $HOME/cp.ps

 

Si on veut la page de la commande cp par exemple.

L'interêt est de passer automatiquement dans gv et de pouvoir imprimer de suite.

A+ T.

----------

